# Sticky  Book Recommendation - Please Add your Favorite!



## Nitro- Alpha

I thought with so many new members coming on board recently, it might be a good time to post some of our favorite books we’ve read on the most wonderful breed of all… the German Shepherd.







They can be about training, behavior, the breed in general, rescue or adoption or any others you feel might be helpful to those that are new to the breed or for those of us that just can’t seem to get enough!

One of the books I’ve recently read (even though not GSD specific) was *“A Dogs Mind: Understanding Your Dogs Behavior,” by Bruce Fogle.* I found it very interesting how he explains the pack mentality of dogs (no matter how domesticated they’ve become, it will exist) and how many of the everyday behaviors we see in our dogs have been ingrained in their genetic make up. He explains possible reasons why a dog may behave in a certain way, good or bad, and gives insight how to correct it.
Another very interesting thing he goes in to is how hormones play in to their behavior. What changes take place chemically and hormonally when a bitch gives birth and how those hormones effect the pups. He also explains the the stages of development the puppies go through and how our behavior as well as the mother’s effects their later behavior and development. He also discusses the effects of spaying and neutering.

It’s more along the lines of a scientific study than just a normal behavioral book. He goes in to a bit more detail than most books I’ve read and he uses basic physiology terminology to explain the behaviors we see in our dogs. I found it very interesting and would highly recommend it to anyone who is really interested in getting into their dogs head!


----------



## Vinnie

Here’s an oldie but goodie - one every GSD lover should have IMO.









_‘The German Shepherd Dog in Word & Picture’_ by Max v. Stephanitz
Of course, written by the man that is credited as the father of the GSD. This man had amazing wisdom. Reading his book today I find many things still apply. There’s a little of everything in there from history, feeding, breeding, training, etc., etc. My fav GSD Book!


----------



## kaslkaos

Jack & Wendy Volharts Dog Training for Dummies.
It's the only book I've found so far that outlines both positive reinforcement and correction in training. Has very practical how to stuff. I especially liked the idea of a long 'just because I said so' down. It helped gain control of Dynamo in some subtle and not so subtle ways.
Now I'm looking for any advanced training books that would take the same balanced approach (ie, positive motivation, backed up by correction when necessary). Any out there? I'm only finding extremes.


----------



## sergeismom

ITA on Dog Training for Dummies, it is easy to follow and very practical. German Shepherds for Dummies is great too!


----------



## Guest

The Dog Listener by Jan Fennell










they have it at amazon.com


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

The Other End of the Leash by Patricia McConnell


----------



## G-burg

I enjoyed "Purely Positive Training" by Shelia Booth. I liked her concept. I also used her other book "Schutzhund Obedience Training in Drive" for teaching my dogs obedience work. 


**************************************************


----------



## kutzro357

The Koehler Method of Dog Training


----------



## Tomas

How to Speak Dog By Stanley Coren
I found it much easier to understand than the Dog Whisperer


----------



## Nitro- Alpha

I'm currently reading The Good Shepherd: Pet Owners Guide to the German Shepherd Dog 
by M. Mordecai/Margolis Siegal. It starts at the beginning, explaining how the GSD came to be, which was from a mixture of other herding dogs in Germany. It also includes the attributes of the breed and all the different "work" they're suited for and gives an overview of what to look for when choose the right GSD for you. It seems like a good resource if a person was considering getting a German Shepherd. It's an easy read, does not go into a lot of detail but gives good "basic" information.


----------



## Nitro- Alpha

*HELP FOR YOUR SHY DOG, by Deborah Wood* 

I know many of us have dogs that may have come from a reputable breeder, no-so reputable breeder, puppy mills, shelters and rescues and we deal with our shy dog on a daily bases. It’s stressful for us, but even more stressful for them! Can you imagine being afraid of things that most everyone else takes for granted? 
One of my dogs (Cooper) was a shelter puppy and suffered from sever shyness. I've been working on this problem for over a year and have finally found a book I feel really deals with the issue. It not only deals with the issue of submissive and shy dogs but also has stories and real HELP on how to train your dog to overcome their shyness.

We know that not all dogs will never completely recover from bad temperament, breeding, neglect or abuse, but this book give some great training exercises and behavior modifications (for them and us) to help the dog become more confident.

The book explores the shy dog coping abilities, dealing with them in public, phobias, submissive urination/defecation, fear-biters and other issues we experience in living with our shy dog. This book covers a wide array of behaviors found in shy dogs. 

Some of the tips she uses for PHOBIAS are:
Turn scary things into food dispensers.
Focus you dog on a training exercise.
Play a desensitization tape.
Give your dog a reassuring word (she does NOT advocate babying or enforcing fearfulness. For example, when startled by a loud noise, she uses a “matter of fact” voice and says “It’s just a noise” and goes back to whatever she was doing.
Exposing your dog.
Be matter of fact.
Ignore it. (The example she uses is, if it’s something your dog is very rarely going to encounter, it may be best just to ignore it. In other words, pick your battles.)

She also touches on PHOBIAS created from things such as CRATE abuse and being abused with OBJECTS such as chains, ropes or a leash and how to overcome them.

Finding the right trainer and training class is also discussed and gives you some good tips on how to find the right one for you and your dog. 

One thing I found interesting was the chapter on adding a second dog to help “teach” the more shy and submissive dog to be more confident and social. Careful selection must be used in choosing a second dog, but the author feels that with just the right match, it can really boost your shy dog’s social skills and confidence level. 

BEFORE I took back my roll as the alpha, Nitro was treating Cooper horribly and it was MY fault! But AFTER reclaiming the roll I never should have been so lazy to relinquish, I can’t begin to tell you how wonderful our household is now! Cooper willingly goes anywhere and will do anything as long as Nitro is there. Very slowly, we’re working towards the day that Cooper will have the confidence to go it alone. More so with shy dogs than a “normal” dog, it takes baby steps and each step accomplish for a shy dog is a BIG ONE!
I HIGHLY recommend this book.


----------



## Yvette

sergeismom 


> German Shepherds for Dummies is great too!


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I too really enjoy this book! I can not tell you all how many times, I have used this one for references! And a little known secret is
Chendra Conklin aka Red Head use to be a member here!


----------



## LaciesMom

_I Love My Dog, But......_ by Joy Tiz ....

I couldn't have raised Mystic without it!









I also have the GSD for Dummies book ! LOL


----------



## MaggieB

I really liked 'The Art of Raising a Puppy' by the Monks of New Skete.

I may not agree with all they wrote about, but think it is an good book for those new with pups.


----------



## Dogma

"Fundamentals of Learning and Motivation"
by Frank Logan

"If learning about learning is the key to understanding maladaptive behaviors, it is also one of the keys to solving them..."

This book was for years a required text for college psychology classes. It's basis lies in the results of the many laboratory tests done on varying number of animal species over decades.

The most striking concept revealed is that all animals (man included) follow pretty much the same principals underlying motivation and learning...differences existing primarily in physical attributes and size. 

Once the principles are understood, they can be easily applied to dog training: 
--Learning is the association of a response with a stimulus.
--Shaping is defined as successive approximations toward a final desired response.
--A Behavior Chain (a sequence of responses) should be learned backwards to be most effective.
--The attractiveness of a stimulus decreases with overexposure
--The longer a reward is delayed, the poorer the performance of a response
--Negative reinforcement responses are as automatic as those from positive reinforcement. However, outcomes will differ: a rat controlled by positive reinforcement (food) displays distinct eagerness when approached by the experimenter, while the rat controlled by negative reinforcement (shock termination) will make distinct efforts to avoid the whole experiment, ie, biting the experimenter."
--Aversion learning (compulsion)has emotional consequences. If one uses adverse controls over another, it is important to be responsive to the other’s efforts to reduce it. Otherwise one may be teaching a persistent sense of helplessness. Even worse, this sense of helplessness carries over into areas that originally were not subject to aversion learning...

The book is not an easy read, and there are no glossy photos...but the information therein is invaluable!


----------



## Scots John

The Dog Listener by Jan Fennel.......
Started me on the right path with my two Shepherds.
Also any post on the board by Excaliburk9.....always sensible sound advice,thanks for your posts.

John


----------



## Lorri Rowlett

Expert Obedience Training for dogs by Winifred Gibson Strickland. I like her methods but I am still puzzled about her contention that dogs communicate mind to mind. It would be better if you read the book before you got your puppy.
Lorri


----------



## angelas

*The New Complete German Shepherd Dog* 
by Jane G. Bennet, Howell House Book

*The Proper Care of German Shepherds* 
by Dr. Carmelo L. Battaglia, TFH

*Good Owners, Great Dogs* 
by Brian Kilcommons w/ Sarah Wilson Warner Books

*Schutzhund Theory and Training Methods* 
by Susan Barwig & Stewart Hilliard, Howell Book House

*All About Agility* 
by Jacqueline O'Neil, Howell Book House

*The Common Sense Approach to Fetching a Life with Your Dog* 
by Adrienne Perry & Jann Cooper, Barker Heeler


----------



## GSDextrodinaire

A great book...."So, your dog's not lassie"

A wonderfully entertaining read.

Also I highly recommend "surviving your dog's adolesence" An incredibly insightful book on why your dogs do certain things, even after you think they are trained!


----------



## sandra902

i LOVED "so your dog's not lassie" 

i also have really enjoyed "the other end of the leash"


----------



## UltrazGSD

"The Other End of the Leash" by Patricia McConnell

"Culture Clash" by Jean Donaldson

"Positive Perspectives" by Pat Miller

"How Dogs Learn" by Burch and Bailey

***"Bones Would Rain from the Sky"*** by Suzanne Clothier


----------



## Guest

I have read many of the books listed. I was very impressed with the Dog Listener I am currently reading "Culture Clash" by Jean Donaldson I just started to read this book. Does anyone have any thoughts on this book.


----------



## mehitabel

"Dog Perfect" by Sarah Hodgson and "The Other End of the Leash" by Patricia McConnell (I think). Both are very compassionately written books about how to better train your dog by understanding her.


----------



## mehitobel

I second many of the suggestions on this topic, and will look for some of the others listed. CULTURE SHOCK is my next book buy, but that FUNDAMENTALS OF LEARNING AND MOTIVATION looks right up my alley, wow.

HANDLING YOUR OWN DOG by Martha Covington Thorne. Couldn't live without it. I refer to it *constantly.*

I read (and appreciated) the New Skete books, especially the developmental information (I'd never raised a puppy, just dealt with adult show dogs) and THE PEARSALL GUIDE TO SUCCESSFUL DOG TRAINING got me excited about obedience training (and got GREAT results!!)

But I got the Thorne book for Christmas and I don't think I've looked at another training-related dog book since. Can't speak of it highly enough.

~Bel


----------



## mehitabel

Just started reading "How To Be Your Dog's Best Friend" by the New Skete Monks, and although I'm only about a quarter of the way through, I'm completely engrossed. Very practical and also interesting, and I didn't know until I started reading that although they train many breeds, they started with and breed only GSDs. Yay!


----------



## keran

I like "Dog Perfect" by Sarah Hodgson and "Good Owners Great Dogs". I like the Leerburg videos also. Go to leerburg.com. Keran, Moose & Boddah.


----------



## Romanoff

I like "The Ultimate German Shepherd Dog" by Sheila Rankin and "How to Speak Dog" by Stanley Coren.


----------



## LaciesMom

Update - I finally got "The Dog Listener" - while I don't agree with everything in it - I DO like her work ... it's definitely a keeper!


----------



## k9chance

Has anyone read Playtraining Your Dog by Patricia Gail Burnham? I've ordered it.

My book-raised pup (New Skete, Dummies, Barwig, etc - all GREAT books!) is trying to burn out at only 11 months and 3 obedience classes. (OUTSTANDING performances!) He seems to have forgotten how to play. I want my goofball pup back! My trainer suggested this book - but my dog doesn't read. (He is great, however, at laying on me while I read.) 

Any other suggestions? Thanks!
Deborah


----------



## K9Flame

I like UNDERSTANDING THE GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG" and "TRAINING THE GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG" both by John Cree.

For a fabulous read, "MOOBLI" by Mike Tomkies - my favourite book EVER.

Also any of the non-fiction Joyce Stranger books I like - "TWO'S COMPANY", "A DOG IN A MILLION", "TWO FOR JOY", "DOUBLE OR QUIT".


----------



## Guest

have any of you guys ever heard of: the German Shepherd Dog Guidebook? i have it and it does have a lot of info on GSD. it wouldnt be my all- time favorite, i just thought of it. my *really* all time favorite book that has nothing to do with dogs is the whole Harry Potter series. i dont know if you can post books with no dogs in it on here, but i did anyway!


----------



## angelas

I finally finished Advanced Schutzhund and The Dog Listener. I prefer Advanced Schutzhund's philosophy on training. But other than the extent of the obedience training and control, these books are similar in the philosophy of not having to hurt or intimidate a dog into obeying you.


----------



## Julie'somom

I like the New Skete Books. I love that they are so gsd related....and they are a different breed!
Julie'osmom


----------



## Guest

well i see lots of non fiction here...and i do read non fiction..but for a FUN GOOD INTERESTING read..i suggest a book titled "THOR a novel" by wayne smith...the isbn# is 0-312-08321-1
pub by st.martins press.
its about a GSD but the book is from the DOGS POINT OF VEIW- which is really cool,
and its a thriller too.
I HIGHLY SUGGEST IT for a great read!


----------



## jo2jones

Oh! Oh! Oh! I loved THOR /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumb.gif. Presently I'm reading THE GOOD DOG, a childrens book by AVI. Not a GSD fiction, but a dog book. Don't tell me the ending! As for Non-fiction, I'm also re-reading THE ART OF RAISING A PUPPY, by the Monks ... and DOG TRICKS, by Haggerty and Benjamin. I just love Carol Lea Benjamin's comics! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/biggrin.gif
Blessings - Jo


----------



## lafalce

Just finished " The Ultimate German Shepherd Dog".
I really enjoyed reading this book. Lots of info and good pictures and also it answered some questions for me.

This is my second GSD book that I've read and so far this one if the best!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/flower.gif


----------



## Pat Moreno

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/multiblob.gif I have been reading a new book out which is great. In Focus by Deborah Jones & Judy Keller. It is one of the better books I have read lately. It is about a working relationship with our dogs. 

Pat /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/puppy.gif


----------



## Erco Gsd

The book I read is "The German Shepherd Book" it has several photos and was published in 1986.


----------



## Erco Gsd

This book was written by several people for example (Wynn Strickland, Dr. Malcolm Willis etc...and has alot of good information on the breed.


----------



## CWhite

Several years ago I purchased "German shepherds for Dummies". I really enjoyed this book. It gave a great overview of many things GSD: training, breeders, working vs showlines and much more. I think it is a good starting point for anyone interested in the GSD. 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/puppy2.gif


----------



## sablegsd

I am reading Schutzhund Obedience Training in Drive by Sheila Booth with Gottfried Dildei. Very informative! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumb.gif


----------



## Boonesmom

So That Others May Live Caroline Hebard & Her Search and Rescue Dogs by: Hank Whitemore & Caroline Hebard (great book), Think Dog by: John Fisher, Don't Shoot The Dog! by: Karen Pryor, Dogs are from Neptune by: Jean Donaldson and of course The Dog Listener /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/puppy2.gif


----------



## allen1203

Smyth & Bergh-Roose dog training handbook. I don't agree with all of it but it woould be very good for people new to dogs!


----------



## Rose Hutch

The Dog Listener and The Dog Whisperer.


----------



## sablegsd

And now I am reading The Dog Listener


----------



## bargerman

The Other End of the Leash by McConnell. This is a very interesting book on animal behavior. I've also read The Other End of the Leash, and Feisty Fido- both good reads.


----------



## Yvette

I just read "Teach Your Dog to Behave"
Simple Solutions to over 300 Common Dog Behaviors
from A-Z By: Bashkim Dibra.
Loved it! It isnt a book totally based on puppies! It is for any dog. It will come in very handy for my work also.
It is the 2nd book he has put out. Now, I am reading his first one. It's called "Dog Training by Bash".
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumb.gif


----------



## shuz

One more for the Dog Listener /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/puppy3.gif Read it and then read it again /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/puppy2.gif
Also read The Art Of Raising A Puppy (Monks of New Skete)

Good Books

Shanna


----------



## RedCrown

AGGRESSION IN DOGS: PRACTICAL MANAGEMENT, PREVENTION & BEHAVIOUR MODIFICATION by Brenda Aloff

an absolutley excellent book! not just for pooches with problems, good for all types!

I am also a huge fan of "The culture Clash" by Jean Donaldson


----------



## Dogma

My favorite:
*Fundamentals of Learning and Motivation...by Frank Logan* (see description in 2nd page of this thread)

My next favorite:
*Dogs...by Raymond & Lorna Coppinger*

Written by two biologists, this book explores the origin of the dog from a biological point of view. 
Along the way you find interesting little tit-bits, like the fact that in the biological latin nominclature, the dog was lumped with the wolves only because both have 42 teeth, not because Linnaeus (the creator of the nominclature) thought they were related!

And you read in the chapter on "Behavioral Conformation" about a predator's "motor pattern", which explains why a Border Collie will eye-stalk-chase sheep, but not grab-kill-dissect-consume (he lacks the rest of the pattern to do so)

There is also a section on the unexpected results of breeding for certain traits. 
Ie, breed-select for tameness in wild silver foxes, and one gets a tame fox....with a pinto coat, floppy ears, and dog-like sounds.

Not a glossy quick read, though it does have a few B&W photos.
But interesting stuff!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## Kuklasmom

Both books by the Monks of New Skete ("The Art of Raising a Puppy" and "How to Be Your Dog's Best Friend") are great, IMO.

Great thread, by the way! So many great ideas! Thank you!


----------



## 2dogcrew

O.K. here goes: *German Shepherd for Dummies*, *The German Shepherd Book * by Hoflin press, *How Dogs Think* by Stanley Coren, *How To Be Your Dog's Best Friend, The Art of Raising a Puppy* by Monks of New Skete. 

My favorite hands down? *The German Shepherd Today* by Winifred Strickland and James A. Moses


----------



## Wizard

Hi, all. I'm new here, and I'd been lurking for a long time before deciding to come aboard. I just want to say that I tried to order 2 books from Amazon.com, they never arrived. I had sent for "Good Owners, Great Dogs", and "The Dogs Mind". I guess I'll just go to Borders at the mall to see what I can find there. I just might pick up "The Dog Listener". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/16_shrug.gif


----------



## Wizard

I got "The Dog Listener" on Saturday at "Borders", and I haven't put it down. I've already started "The Thirty Day Training Guide" of the book. I discovered all the mistakes I made with my first GSD. I don't want to do the same with my second GSD! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## Yvette

*BUMPING* this up as a reference for free books! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## ajfencer

I loved the Dog Listener too! Couldn't put it down when I bought it. Spent my vacation with my nose in this book. My trainer just came out with her book - Building a Bridge - from training to testing - by Marsha Smith. I reccomend it!


----------



## Wizard

Since I got, and read "The Dog Listener", I received the books I ordered from Amazon.com the same week. I have read "The Dog's Mind" (very good book), and I'm now reading "Good Owners, Great Dogs" I can't put it down. I have applied what I've learned so far and it works. I also have "How to Speak Dog" and found it interesting as well, it tells you how to understand what your dog is trying to tell you. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/24_hello.gif


----------



## GSDsfamilyaffair

on all of your advice we ordered ,The German Shepherd Today ,The Dog Listener.I have a friend of mines book The total german shepherd.I like this book but wow 90+ $ for new and 60 for used ,I'll have to wait a little bit.


----------



## coopertip

Two of my favorites are by Carol Benjamin 

Mother knows best - the natural way to train your dog

The other one - I don't know the name but it is currently available at Border's and it is about Dog Problems.

Both provide great insight to Dog mentality, pack status and making training fun for both the dog and owner. Both books are easy to read and packed with great advice. While not specific to German Shepherds, they are well worth it. 

As for fiction, Dean Koontz's book called the "Watcher" is a must for anyone with a golden retreiver. In the book, there is a poem called "Ode to a Dog" that will bring tears to your eyes. I will post it when I get a chance.


----------



## coopertip

Follow up to last post

Tribute to a Dog

The one absolutely unselfish friend that man can have in this selfish world, the one that never deserts him, the one that never proves ungrateful or treacherous, is his dog. A man's dog stands by him in prosperity and in poverty, in health and in sickness. He will sleep on the cold ground, where the wintry winds blow and the snow drives fiercely, if only he may be near his master's side. He will kiss the hand that has no food to offer; he will lick the wounds and sores that come in encounter with the roughness of the world. He guards the sleep of his pauper master as if he were a prince. When all other friends desert, he remains. When riches take wing and reputation falls to pieces, he is as constant in his love as the sun in its journey through the heavans.

-- Senator George Vest, 1870
taken from Dean Koontz's "Watchers)


----------



## BILJ

My favorites so far are:
P. McConnell "The Other End of the Leash"
K. Pryor "Don't Shoot the Dog"
A. Hallgren Can't remember what his books are called right now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif
T. Rygaas "On Speaking Terms with Your Dog" I think that is the English tittle.
S.Coren "How to speak Dog"


Can't remember more right now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## Odimus

I have a few GSD specific books already mentioned throughout this post, but my favorite book is the one that saved the lives of 2 of my dogs. The Nature of Animal Healing by Dr Martin Goldstein. It costs under $20 and is invaluable.


----------



## sheesh101

I have to agree with two that have already been mentioned-
The German Shepherd Today- (I have had it for 5 years and I still use it for reference and genetic info it's my GSD bible!) 
Schutzhund Theory and Training Methods- (very good basic information)


----------



## song032005

this is the best book i have read so far...
Grrr! : the complete guide to understanding and preventing aggressive behavior in dogs / Mordecai Siegal and Matthew Margolis.
check it out, alot about a dog's body language and bark tones.


----------



## Suka

I just started reading the most incredible book. Animals in Translation: Using the Mysteries of Autism to Decode Animal Behavior. It's very simple for people with no background in animal science and right now I'm reading about genetics and there is some great information in there. There is also some things she is saying that I don't exactly disagree with, but it's making me think about (in the dog genetics area). I'd love if I had someone to discuss this book with.


----------



## badboy2006

The Power of Positive Trainingat Miller
Culture Clash: Jean Donaldson
Excel-erated Learningamela Reid
How To Speak Dog/The Intelligence of Dogs: Stanley Coren
Training Your Dog: Volhard and Fisher
Schutzhund; Theory and Training Methods:Barwig and Hilliard
Purely Positive: Shelia Booth
Schutzhund Training in Drive: Dildea and Booth
Decoys and Aggression: Mackenzie
Der Schutzhund (The Protection Dog) Helmut Raiser
Excelling at Dog Agility, Books 1-3: Jane Simmons-Moake

These are probably my most favorite , I do have a few that could be listed as take it or leave it. I am rather fond of the Flinks and Tom Rose videos. That reminds me, I need to order Toms book.


----------



## mmmontgomery

Suka, I LOVED Animals in Translation! I need to read it again, but I refer to it often in conversation. It probably is my favorite book on animal behavior. I also enjoyed Nicholas Dodson's behavior books: A-Z of Dog Behavior and The Dog Who Loved Too Much. Great, easy reads.

Currently I'm reading Control of Canine Genetic Diseases - not exactly light reading but extremely interesting. I'm not looking to be a breeder, but I do want to understand the nature of genetics, particularly with respect to inheritable diseases. The author, Dr. George Padgett, offers the premise that through the use of open registries, genetic diseases in purebreds can be eliminated. Despite the complexity, I appreciate gaining a little knowledge in this area.

I'm happy to discuss any and all!

Melissa


----------



## Yvette

You guys are AWESOME! Stark, I just went to my book swapping website & found all those books + some! The only one I could not find was Der Schutzhund (The Protection Dog) Helmut Raiser.


----------



## tillie1st

Book swapping website???? Do tell?


----------



## Yvette

Here's the info for the book swapping site. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif http://www.germanshepherds.com/ubbthread...p;page=0#397956


----------



## myGSD

bones would rain from the sky by suzanne clothier. and the dog listener by jan fennel.


----------



## amjrchamberlain

I love this thread! Keep your new book reviews coming! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif I have saved several books from this thread to my wish list on Amazon and PBswap. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## Bake151

I've liked the "German Shepherds for Dummies" book. Lots of good info. And I just bought "Dog Heroes of September 11th - A tribute to America's Search and Rescue dogs" by Nona Kilgore Bauer. Hard to put down. I'm a firefighter so it's been very interesting for me.


----------



## Guardyan

I would highly recommend "The Other End of the Leash" by Patricia McConnell. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## Todd

[ QUOTE ]
I've liked the "German Shepherds for Dummies" book. Lots of good info. And I just bought "Dog Heroes of September 11th - A tribute to America's Search and Rescue dogs" by Nona Kilgore Bauer. Hard to put down. I'm a firefighter so it's been very interesting for me. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I just saw that book today. Lots of our beloved GSDs, in addition to the BM (can't spell that one off the top of my head), and labs.

I like the Monks of New Skete books. Also got a kick out of My Dog Tulip. You really have to remember that it was written in the 1950s, but it is a neat story.


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Book Recommendation - Please Add your Favorite*

Canine Body Language: A photographic guide by Brenda Aloff. It may be listed earlier on this thread, but it's fantastic. It's really a dictionary. Mary Jane


----------



## White_GSD

*Re: Book Recommendation - Please Add your Favorite*

I just finished Patricia McConnell's For the Love of a Dog: Understanding Emotion in You and Your Best Friend. I would highly recommend it. Some parts are very technical, but there was some excellent information on how to tell what emotions your dog is feeling based on their body language - ears, eyes, lips, tail, etc all show signals of their mood. 

It's very interesting and her love of dogs really shines through - especially of Luke, her "heart dog", who she talks about a lot in the book.


----------



## AngelaLick

Two books I've been reading:

Clifford of Drummond Island by Nancy J. Bailey.
Nancy is an artist from the U.P. in Michigan (her work is available on Ebay). This is her true story of her morgan horse Clifford and her German Shepherd.

Learning Their Language (intuitive communications with animals and nature) by Marta Williams.

A step-by-step book on how to join the ongoing conversations around us from our animals. It simply shows you how to go past your five senses to use your senses while communicating with your animals. 

Enjoy!


----------



## twonhshepherds

The Other End of the Leash Patricia McConnell
Dog Language by Roger Abrantes
On Talking Terms With Dogs Turid Rugaas
Don't Shoot the Dog Karen Pryor
Fight Jean Donaldson
The Culture Clash Jean Donaldson

AND my new favorite training book

Changing People Changing Dogs by Dee Ganley CPDT, CABC

In very clear language and images, Dee explains everything you need to know and do to help reactive dogs, any dog...and help yourself along the way to understand "dog". It has made me a much better trainer !


----------



## DanLW

So far the four books I've read, in the order of reading:

Cesar's Way - A good foundational book on dog behavior
The Everything German Shepherd Book - For novice owners or people looking at getting a German Shepherd
The Dog Listener - A good companion book with Cesar's Way which goes more in-depth into training techniques. Also includes a 30-day training guide.

On a sidenote I've also read "The Everything Labrador Retriever Book". Although a lab was my second choice, this book also had good info which should have been in the German Shepherd book. It went into more detail on first aid and emergency first aid, and also stressed more the importance of not having a Lab (or German Shepherd for that matter) do too much exercise, especially jumping, before the age of 18 months when the hips reach maturity.


----------



## SimplySleepie

*Re: Book Recommendation - Please Add your Favorite*

I wish I owned enough books for the book swapping site... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/33_rofl.gif


Kris


----------



## Breez

*Re: Book Recommendation - Please Add your Favorite*

Cesar's Way by Cesar Millan is a great book for every dog owner. Although the book is not very technical yet very inspiring and entertaining.


----------



## Glenda

Boy have I been doing alot of reading with this new pup.

I really like the following;

The Art of raising a Puppy.... Monks of New Skete
How to be your dogs best friend 

The other end of the leash....... Patricia McConnell

1000 Best dog training secrets..... Robyn Achey & Bill Gorton

The power of positive dog training... Pat Miller

Try tracking the puppy tracking primer.... Carolyn Krause

Search and Rescue Dogs Training the K-9 Hero ... American Rescue Dog Association

Tracking Dog Theory and Methods.... Glen Johnson

I went from buying photography books, I had a photo studio for 14 years, to now buying dog books. Looks like I will have to buy another bookcase......lol.

I have seen several listed I have not heard of..... look out amazon, here I come!


----------



## Kuklasmom

"Beautiful Joe" by Marshall Saunders is a terrific book of children's fiction.

It was first written in 1893; it's the story of an average mutt who is first owned by an abusive person and then is rescued to live with a kind and happy family.

The story is told in first-person narrative by the dog. It records his amazement at first seeing how sincerely <u>happy</u> a family can be when they treat each other (and all the animals they have adopted, of course!) with loving kindness. 

My dad read "Beautiful Joe" when he was a boy; I read it as a child, too. Some stories just never grow old, I guess! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif

It's an excellent children's book of fiction, and it's still in print after all these years.


----------



## daniella5574

I read so your dogs not Lassie! Good Book! I also have "How to live with a neurotic dog". I know the title sounds awful, but it is more of a humorous look at things dogs do, with cute illustrations. I got quite a laugh out of it! Author is Stephe Baker. Another book I recommend is German Shepherd Book by Barwig.


----------



## Dohhhhh

Extraordinary Dogs :Inspirational Stories of Dogs with Disabilities by Joyce Darrell is a real steal on Amazon.com for about $10.00


----------



## towtrip

My list contains books recommended by others on this thread, but thought I would toss my votes in,too:

*The Other End of the Leash * by Patricia McConnell (actually, anything by Patricia McConnell)

*The Culture Clash * by Jean Donaldson

*The Power of Positive Dog Training * by Pat Miller (I recommend this to adopters because it's a great step-by-step book, with weekly "lesson plans" for them to work through) For the person looking for a way to get her dog to play more, this is a great book for that, too!

*Don't Shoot the Dog * by Karen Pryor

*Bones Would Rain from the Sky * by Suzanne Clothier I think this book is an absolute *must*! It rounds out and complements the other books that focus on teaching or training the dog.

*Sirius Puppy Training* by Ian Dunbar (his videos are great, too)


----------



## rob78

"Training the Behavior" by Gary Paterson.

I have read this book 3 times and I still go back to it frequently.

-Rob


----------



## be.happy

The Social Lives of dogs....
I thought it was very well written, I really enjoyed that book.


----------



## Achielles UD

Beyond Basic Dog Training by Diane Baumen

Competition Obedience - a Balancing Act by Judy Byron & Adele Yunck (I haven't read it yet in it's entirety, but I have heard rave reviews from others and hope to get my own copy for Christmas!)

Outwitting Dogs by Terry Ryan (Great book! on just about everything)

Power of Positive Dog Training by Pat Miller (great book)

Steppin up to Success by Terri Arnold (fabulous series!)

Just to name a few I have read or have heard about that are great and I didn't see in any previous posts.


----------



## grantK9

German Shepherd Encyclopedia by Royal Canin. A must have resource. 

Have to go with Cesar Milan "Be the pack leader".


----------



## novarobin

*Re: Book Recommendation - Please Add your Favorite*

Now why did I have to notice this thread. There goes my gift certificate for the bookstore. LOL. 
I just picked up *The Other End of the Leash* by Patricia McConnell and *The Culture Clash* by Jean Donaldson. I kept hearing about them. So far so good (I sort of started both book cause I couldn't decide which one). I want to get *How to Be Your Dog's Best Friend* by the New Skete Monks. 

I recently read * How Dogs Think: Understanding the Canine Mind* by Stanley Coran and really enjoyed it. It went through all of their senses, how they worked, how it differed from ours and mentioned some studies done about whether or not dogs are conscious beings. Reminded me of the Development Psychology course I took in university, only it was for dogs. 
***sorry, I got so excited about the thread I didn't noticed there were three other pages...these books were already mentioned***


----------



## DogBeater

I like "Der Schutzhund", "A Dogs Mind" by Bruce Fogle, "On Aggression" by Konrad Lorenz.


----------



## catherine

for me, it has to be: The German Shepherd Dog

by Brian H. Wootton


----------



## blackbirdzach

Great thread! My copy of John Cree's Training the Geramn Shepherd Dog just came in today!


----------



## Maedchen

Since this book hasn't been mentioned yet, I'll take my turn









An absolute MUST READ -in my opinion- is 

*DOMINANCE: FACT OR FICTION?* by Barry Eaton.

For anyone who always wanted an answer to if dogs are really dominant and what the deal is behind all those "pack rule" theories we were told about in order to "establish us as alpha". 

It's an very easy read and only has about 40 pages. You can get it at Dogwise.com.


----------



## Rhett_Jute

I'm not sure if this one's already been mentioned, I haven't scrolled through all the pages. But I'm currently reading "The Loved Dog" by Tamar Weller.

According to the description it describes it as "The playful, nonagressive way to teach your dog good behavior". the author spent time in the wild observing wolves and makes note of the pack theory in that the wolves would "educate and socialize thier cubs with games, bonding, and body language, not dominance or punishment". It's a really interesting and easy read, a page-turner in fact, I read about 90 pgs. of it last night!


----------



## extremegiants

Since I'm one of the new guys......
In the past few months I have read these 3 books, and I would definitely recommend them to anyone.

The Power of Positive Dog Training by Pat Miller
The Dog Listener by Jan Fennell
Search and Rescue Dogs:Training the K-9 Hero


----------



## Timber1

I will say it again. After everyone has read several of the recommends books, I would like you all to pick up a book entitled "Merle's Door."

Quite different from most of the other books. The following comment from the book explains why.

"Merle's lessons weren't about training, but about partnership. They were never about method, they were about attitude. And at the heart of this attitude is a person's willingness to loosen a dog's lease --- in all aspects of life --- and whenever practical to take off the lease, allowing the dog t learn on its own, following its nose and running free."


----------



## extremegiants

> Originally Posted By: Timber1I will say it again. After everyone has read several of the recommends books, I would like you all to pick up a book entitled "Merle's Door."


I looked the book up online, but it said it wasn't released yet. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Timber1

I got the book at least six months ago from a local book store.

The book was published by Harcourt, Inc. in July, 2007 and won the National Outdoor Book Award. Among the critics let me quote the following which I agree with:

"It is no exaggeration to say that Merle's Door coud be the best book ever written about dogs."


----------



## extremegiants

Thanks!


----------



## Timber1

So many books, and like you Ihave read a lot, and there are so mnay contradictions.

But give this read, the number 1 in my book is "If Bones would rain frm the sky."


----------



## novarobin

> Originally Posted By: Timber1I got the book at least six months ago from a local book store.
> 
> The book was published by Harcourt, Inc. in July, 2007 and won the National Outdoor Book Award. Among the critics let me quote the following which I agree with:
> 
> "It is no exaggeration to say that Merle's Door coud be the best book ever written about dogs."


I saw that at the bookstore the other day. I wasn't sure so I didn't get it. I picked up Why Does My Dog Act that Way by Stanley Coren. I am definitely going to get that one.


----------



## draggar

We found a series of dog books on Amazon labeled "A Kennel Club Book" and they are great and unbiased. (Published b Kennel Club Books, LLC). Our Zorro is even in the Malinois book! They're not too expensive too, about $15US.

Also, "The Total German Shepherd Dog" and "Canine Hip Dysplasia and Other Orthopedics Disorders" both by Fred Lanting (available at http://www.fredlanting.org ) If you get the orthopedics book, make sure it has the blue color, the green colored ones are illegal copies printed with stolen money!

Aside from that, my Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream cookbook!


----------



## Annemarie

Just finished "Merle's Door", what a nice book.


----------



## lizziebo

My favorite dog book is "Marley and Me." It's not about German shepherds, but I swear that my dog is Marley's German cousin. I read this book last summer, when my dog was two, and I could so relate to the trials and tribulations related to raising up a puppy. Definitely worth a read.

Dean Koontz wrote a book called "The Taking." It's a nice fiction read with Virgil, the GSD, playing a leading role. 

I understand that he (Koontz) also has another book called "Brother Odd" that also features a white GSD mix. Haven't read it yet, though.


----------



## firefightrsflame

I just wrote down so many of these book recommendations but since I don't have a dog yet, I want to know which of these will be great reading before hand to check out at the library? I have most all of them accessible at the library. And, I am a reader so don't be afraid to say all of them haha! Thank you!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

You don't need to wait until you get a dog before reading everything you can get your hands on. My sister has 6 cats and has been thinking about getting a dog for a couple of years now. Realistically, it may be a few more years before she does, but she's read dozens of dog books already. I've loaned her some of mine, and she's bought some of her own, and loaned them to ME, lol! She'll be the most prepared dog owner ever!!!


----------



## MTAussie

Monks of New Skete -- Divine Canine --this is a great book and an easy read. They go case by case of dogs they have trained while you learn their methods. I just bought a second copy after one of my clients begged to keep my first one.

Animals in Translation is an excellent book! I loved it! Def a must read.

Culture Clash and The Other End of the Leash are full of good info but very dry. Both a forced read.

Click to Calm - Excellent again a must read for every trainer using positive methods and owners with reactive dogs, or into clicker.

Currently reading:

Control Unleashed--It is really good so far, and I know a lot of people recommend it.

Fiction-Edgar Sawtelle - This book is sucking me in already. It was given to me by a client who loved it.


----------



## CMorton

I am currently reading "Culture Clash" and I've been in the middle of "Contol Unleashed" for a few months.
I don't find "Culture Clash" a forced read at all; I am absolutely fascinated reading it. 
Now, "The Other End of Leash" I thought was very forced.

I want to get "Don't Shoot the Dog!" by Karen Pryor next, and some book that really breaks down Clicker Training for me in baby steps.

Great Books: "Before you Get your puppy" and the other one "After you get your puppy". Both by Ian Dunbar
You can download "Before you get your puppy" online free.
And still on puppies, I like "Puppy Preschool", especially when I refer to these alot for common questions I get in our Puppy Socialization class.

The saddest book ever, "For the Love of Princess"-- a book about a woman living with her GSD and having to come to terms with euthanasia. Beautiful book.

"Holistic Guide for the Healthy Dog" was the book that just got me thinking about alternatives to conventional veterinary medicine. 
I owe the health of my dogs to that book at least helping me open my eyes. I got a copy for my mom for Christmas hoping she gets the same out of it.

"Raw Meaty Bones" (for the scientific minded folks) 
and "Works Wonders" (for the simplified version of the Raw Meaty Bones diet) by Dr. Tom Lonsdale. I recommend them both.

"Dogs in Action" and "Solving the Mysteries of Breed Type" are some of my favorite books.

There are SOOOOO many books on my list of must haves, and those books I still don't have that I want to get.


----------



## Bridget

Where did you get "For the Love of Princess?" My library doesn't seem to have it.


----------



## novarobin

Now I found that the other way around. I loved the Other End of the Leash (I loved For the Love of Dog more) and did not care for Culture Clash.
I like Karen Pryor's book, Don't Shoot the Dog

I just picked up Bones Would Rain from the Sky and Animals in Translation. Just started Bones.


----------



## hethir

I love that book, too! It does seem a little outdated, though! I just started reading "Divine Canine" by the Monks of New Skete and it's great!


----------



## LadyHawk

The Monks of New Skete.....
Any of their books are so insightful \
(Don't know if anyone else reccommended them))


----------



## dogs_dolls

Animals in Translation was pretty fascinating but I would caution you that she refers to dogs only sometimes. She has worked extensively with livestock. That does not take away from the information though. You should still read it. You will learn a lot. Temple Grandin, the author is autistic and she has a very special insight to animal behavior and communication. It is not a touchy feely book, this is a person with very few emotions. I think the fact of her own situation makes the book even more interesting. It is a bit of a slog in places tho!


----------



## CMorton

I got "For the Love of Princess" from a friend.
Author is: Cheryl A. Kilbourn 1987


----------



## tspiker03

The Art of Racing in the Rain, by Garth Stein. When you buy it get some Kleenex as well. More emotional that Marley and Me


----------



## Nick

*The German Shepherd Today* by Winifred Gibson Strickland.
It's a little biased but still a good book. It covers tons of basics about the breed and some more on history. It is not geared for training, but it goes over the commands and some extra 'tricks' you can do.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0876051549 

*The Everything German Shepherd Book: A Complete Guide to Raising, Training, And Caring for Your German Shepherd* by Joan Hustace Walker.
This book is not biased. Covers tons of general information about dogs in general along detailed information about GSDs. Doesn't cover a lot about the breed's history. Not for training, but it has some basic house breaking info.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1593374240 

*Training the German Shepherd Dog* by John Cree.
Nothing but training (duh







). A very good book. Written for the first 2 parts of schutzhund training. However, it covers how to get into the right mindset and how to understand your dog's reaction no matter your goal.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/186126559X 

--

I enjoyed reading all three books. I am about to dig into a book my mother gave to me:
*Enjoying Dog AGILITY: From Backyard to Competition* by Julie Daniels.


----------



## nicky08

Great thread, I was happy to see that alot of the books mentioned I have read and have a few new ones on my list of to get books. 

A book that I enjoyed was The Pitbull Placebo: The media, myths and politics of canine aggression by Karen Delise. 

I have been looking for her first book Fatal Dog Attacks: The Stories behind the Statistics but unfortunately cannot find it, it is apparently out of print and the only copies I've come across are ridiculous in price. 

Also curious if anyone has read It's me or the dog by Victoria Stillwell? Is it a good read?


----------



## DnP

I loved Marley and Me when my SIL gave it to me for Christmas last year.

This year's favorite...Bliss to You: Trixie's Guide to a Happy Life by Trixie Koontz as told to Dean Koontz. 

While both books are non gsd, they are both good reads with terrific life's lessons.


----------



## Zisso

I see no one mentioned Control Unleashed. I am waiting for my copy to arrive in the mail and wonder if any of you read it and your opinions?


----------



## Zisso

ooopps...sorry, I only saw the 1st page....*slaps self on forehead* need to look before I leap!


----------



## judygayle

"Still Alice" by Lisa Genova...exellent!
Loved it because most books about Alzhiemers are written by the "caretaker"of the alz. patient. this one, however is written in the perspective of how the patient adjusts and feels about losing her memory and not recognizing herself anymore.


----------



## CMorton

I saw in J & J Dog Supply catalog I just got you can also order a DVD to go along with Control Unleashed. I have to be better about putting those exercises into practice.

All puppy owners should get:
"The Ultimate Puppy Toolkit" by Premier.
It's a "toolkit" that contains several booklets (prevention, socialization, junior obed, etc...and a puppy development poster). Discusses problem but common puppy behaviors, and I recommend it for ALL puppy owners. All very indepth but easily broken down.
Any puppy buyers I ever have will get one.
The cost is $10 but may retail for $20.....can get from Premier website or distributors I believe.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Originally Posted By: CMortonI saw in J & J Dog Supply catalog I just got you can also order a DVD to go along with Control Unleashed. I have to be better about putting those exercises into practice.


The DVD is supposed to be EXCELLENT, I've heard the production value is very good, and it's very helpful to see the exercises demonstrated. I've only seen little snippets of it online though - I don't have it yet, but plan to buy it some day. Also, it's separated by exercises so if you don't want to watch it straight through, you can find the area of the DVD you're interested in and go right there.


----------



## Zisso

After I got my copy of CU I read it feverishly for the frst 3 days and got half way thru it. Then life got in the way and stuff happened, like joining SchH and adopting another GSD! I do think that I need to get back into it and that there are things in there that very well might help me with my new girl. I also need to read 'I'll be home soon' by Patricia McConnell since Naudia has such bad seperation anxiety


----------



## 3K9Mom

> Originally Posted By: novarobin I picked up Why Does My Dog Act that Way by Stanley Coren. I am definitely going to get that one.


I think all the Stanley Coren books are worthwhile. I especially like _The Intelligence of Dogs_. In it he discusses the fact that there are different kinds of intelligence, so when humans say that BCs are the most "intelligent" dogs, well, that's not necessarily the case.

It depends on the situation. If you have rats in your barn, would you prefer a BC or another breed? If you're lost in the wilderness in a blizzard, would prefer a SAR team of BCs or other breeds? If you're going fox hunting, would you choose BCs or other breeds?

Intelligence is context-dependent. 

It's a great book. (Given how long ago it was published, the content has held up well.) All of his are. Well, <u>Pawprints of History</u> is just ok. 

If you buy most of his books, there is some repetition from one to another. I guess that's to be expected. McConnell, Miller, etc do that too. I guess they don't expect us to buy ALL of their books.


----------



## VonderStadtrand

The German Shepherd Dog in Word & Picture by Max von Stephanitz 

Der Schutzhund (The Protection Dog) by Helmut Raiser

and video Aristo by Helmut Raiser


----------



## lucasmom

That is on my Kindle wish list for Christmas. So glad you gave it a thumbs up, I am looking forward to reading it. My dad has been diagnosed with dimentia and I think this book will be informative coming from the patient's point of view.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD

Monks of New Skete.

It helps you understand what a puppy is thinking.


----------



## Kamahi

If you're interested in Schutzhund training....
Manstopper! Training a Canine Guardian by Joel McMains


----------



## smerry

How Dogs Learn .... by Mary R. Burch, Ph.D. and Jon S. Bailey, Ph.D. 

It covers operant and classical conditioning in a scientific, and yet easy to understand manner.


----------



## crs996

draggar said:


> Also, "The Total German Shepherd Dog" and "Canine Hip Dysplasia and Other Orthopedics Disorders" both by Fred Lanting (available at Fred Lanting ) If you get the orthopedics book, make sure it has the blue color, the green colored ones are illegal copies printed with stolen money!


x2, fantastic books and a must have for the GSD enthusiast! :thumbup:


----------



## rodney757

I recently finished Culture Clash per recommendation on here and have to say it is a fantastic book.


----------



## atravis

*My Years with a Dogman*-
Came to me on high recommendation, and I recommend it to anyone who's looking for a bit of an "existential" take on dog training/life.

*This is the German Shepherd-*
The Goldbecker/Hart book. Lots of good historical and general info on the breed.

*Working Dogs: An Attempt to Produce a Strain of German Shepherds Which Combines Working Ability and Beauty of Conformation-*
Reads like a college textbook, but has a wealth of info for the hardcore GSD enthusiast. Documents the Fortunate Fields breeding project in the 20's.


----------



## Bridget

I am currently reading "All My Patients Have Tales," and I love it.


----------



## Stosh

I just read 'Dog Talk- Lessons Learend from a Life with Dogs' by Harrison Forbes, great stories!!


----------



## frillint1

I bought German Shepherds for dummies today. I am excited to read it. Now I have 2 to read that one and the Animal Planet book. I looked for the purely positive one at Barnes and noble, but didn't see it, so I bought the GSD for dummies.


----------



## Olivers mama

So many great thoughts & recommendations...BUT...

Both DH & I are new to GSDs & have an almost 2-yr-old Rescue gal. We've read a few of the books suggested here, but there's too many. I'd have to quit my job, stay awake for days on end, & never spend any time with the dog or the 4 kitties...

SO - what are good "Starter" books for us? Because of her age, I don't think we need puppy books...just good, intelligently-written *starter* books??

Thanks


----------



## henrypints

I like to read books and my favourite book is Fluffy and Baron. It is a story of friendship and I like it story. The author of it is Laura Rankin. The main character Baron, the dog, and Fluffy, the duck become friends and do everything together.


----------



## SchDDR

At the doctor's office today I saw the book "All Dogs Have ADD".
It's not geared towards dog owners as much as it is parents of children with ADHD, but the pictures are cute and I chuckled when I flipped through it.


----------



## RogueRed26

I personally enjoyed "Puppies for Dummies" by Sarah Hodgson. I found it quite helpful. It covers the basics of choosing a puppy to training your puppy. Each puppy stage is laid clearly and identified in respects to the puppy's behavior, level of interest, and age. Everytime I felt like giving up, I would reread this book, especially the sections that pertain to my dog's age, and I would feel uplifted knowing that I am not going crazy, puppies can get out of hand at times. I think if anyone was to ever bring home a puppy, they should read this book before even looking into puppies; it really gives you a good perspective of what to expect.


----------



## PaddyD

Tamar Geller
_The Loved Dog: The Playful Nonaggressive Way to Teach Your Dog Good Behavior_, 2007


----------



## mahhi22

I gotta comment on Tamar Gellar. I had never heard of her before & came across her DVD Celebrate Your Dog in the public library this weekend. I was skeptical to borrow it b/c of the way she looks. I'm sure the guys would agree she's babe-a-licious :laugh: & I'm not a guy - LOL. I borrowed the DVD anyway since I like watching training DVDs. The content is pretty much what you'd expect re: postitive training methods. And I was surprised how much I enjoyed it despite her well put together outfits - no grubby jeans & sweatshirts for Tamar. But how she wrapped up her DVD talking about the relationship & love we share with our beloved dogs had me in tears. I've *never* had a dog training DVD have that affect on me. I'm getting choked up just reflecting on her words & writing about it. It's apparent that developing a fair, loving relationship is tantamount in her training. For that alone I highly recommend checking her out! 

The Loved World Foundation by Tamar Geller - Home


----------



## ayoitzrimz

I skipped all the posts for now (sorry!) but here are my all time favorites:
1. Every dog owner should read:
The Monks of New Skete - How to be your dog's best friend​Patricia McConnell - The other end of the leash​Patricia McConnell - For the love of the dog​
2. People interested in SchH should read:
Schutzhund obedience - training in drive by Shila Booth(?)​Schutzhund - Theory and Training Methods​
3. Just for fun!
The Art of Racing in the Rain - an excellent read!!​Hope this helps someone who sees my post


----------



## valreegrl

LOVE books  

The Art of Racing in the Rain was awesome!
I would recommend Stay for a fluffy read as well  

Here are a couple of video recommendations:

The Language or Dogs by Sarah Kalnajs
Calming Signals by Turid Rugaas


----------



## LoveEcho

"Stuff on My Dog" is always good for a chuckle!


----------



## gracieGSD

The Cure For Usless Dog Syndrome: Activities/Games/LEarning for Every Dog, Every Owner, Everyday. It is written by someone that Breeds GSD's. Available from Amazon.


----------



## CarrieJ

> Both DH & I are new to GSDs & have an almost 2-yr-old Rescue gal. We've read a few of the books suggested here, but there's too many. I'd have to quit my job, stay awake for days on end, & never spend any time with the dog or the 4 kitties...
> 
> SO - what are good "Starter" books for us? Because of her age, I don't think we need puppy books...just good, intelligently-written *starter* books??


I enjoyed Be The Dog by Steve Dunno nice because it's not a "chew through" book. But very informative.
Anything Patricia McConnell does is good.


----------



## benjamin1

My favorite is this i was looking on internet for book on training gsd. And found it here
http://www.total-german-shepherd.net. It was my favorite book on german shepherds i read. Has lots if good training tricks.


----------



## KDH

Just got the new, revised edition of _The Art of Raising a Puppy_, Monks of New Skete. I did not see the first edition (in 1991, I think), but the one just released has been a great read. 

Yep, _Art of Racing in the Rain_ is wonderful. Read that a couple of times, actually.


----------



## Glenfiddich

Great thread! in a few days im waiting my puppy's birth. So i want to be as much informed about from now. my first dog you see. i already read many of the posts here, lots of articles in the net and a few books, really helped a lot.
but this sector rules. some of the books i have read them already. yesterday i bought The German Shepherd Handbook by Michael Tapscott. i read good reviews so i thought to give a try. and i ordered _The Art of Raising a Puppy_, Monks of New Skete. I saw many suggested it. And i have about ten or fifteen more e-books to read lol! if anything is good i let you know.


----------



## Caitydid255

Purely Positive by Shiela Booth


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Not sure if this is the right thread but here it goes. I started reading the Raine Stockton series which is in the Smoky Mountains and is about her Raine ,her dog Cisco a SAR Golden Retriever in training. Its really kind of great b/c Cisco is her second SAR dog after she loses her heart dog. She also has two Aussies, Mischief and Magic. The books also introduce a new dog in each book like Hero the black lab who is a service dog and also just how each individual dog has its own unique and different personality and needs. I also Love the Chet and Bernie series which is told from Chet the dog's perspective and of course is a mystery series.just thought Id bring them up after there was thread about dancing dogs.Hope you enjoy them if you get a chance.She also talks about rehoming her rescue collie Majesty to her aunt b/c Majesty loves her aunt and her aunt needs Majesty
Maggi


----------



## ChiliD

Patricia McConnell - _The Other End of the Leash. _

I read this based on recommendations here, and it was terrific. I'll be re-reading it in the future.


----------



## deacon

All of the Koehler books!


----------



## GSDwriter

KDH said:


> Just got the new, revised edition of _The Art of Raising a Puppy_, Monks of New Skete. I did not see the first edition (in 1991, I think), but the one just released has been a great read.


Agreed! Still a little ways away from getting a puppy but one of the breeders I am considering had it on their website, thought it was really informative.


----------



## marinehoney

Stephen King: Rose Madder
Stephen King: Cell
Stephen King: under the dome (which I am currently reading.)


----------



## dbellamore

I have this book and refer to it often. Now that we are getting another puppy, I'll dig it out and start reading again.


----------



## dbellamore

The thought of buying a book that has GSD and Dummie in the same sentence somehow puts me off.


----------



## robk

I stood in Barns & nobles this evening and read several pages of _Sergeant Rex_. Looks like a good book.


----------



## AJT

robk said:


> I stood in Barns & nobles this evening and read several pages of _Sergeant Rex_. Looks like a good book.


Read it. It is worth taking the time to read. Very easy read. 

Another book is Merle's Door: Lessons from a Freethinking Dog by Ted Kerasote.


----------



## Tiffseagles

I enjoyed:

The Other End of the Leash - Patricia McConnell (Very good for dog owners in general)

Control Unleashed - Leslie McDevitt (started LAT after this and it has really helped with leash reactivity)


----------



## doggerel

I read 57 dog training/behavior books in my year of waiting to adopt our dog, Pyrrha. Yes, I'm a little obsessive.

My favorites from my year of reading, in no particular order:

_The Other End of the Leash_, Patricia McConnell
_For the Love of a Dog_, Patricia McConnell
_The Power of Positive Dog Training_, Pat Miller
_Dog Sense_, John Bradshaw
_Dog Years_, Mark Doty
_Inside of a Dog_, Alexandra Horowitz
_Bones Would Rain from the Sky_, Suzanne Clothier
_Love Has no Age Limit_, Patricia McConnell and Karen London

For those interested, my reviews of these 57 books can be found here: Reading List Doggerel


----------



## Tuc

Try SitStayfetch Review | SitStayFetch Dog Training


----------



## Kontrollverlust

It's not a training book in the least, but I found Sergeant Rex to be quite a good read. It really outlined a perfect trust between handler and canine 

Amazon.com: Sergeant Rex: The Unbreakable Bond Between a Marine and His Military Working Dog (9781451635966): Mike Dowling, Damien Lewis: Books


----------



## rosaclinic

hi i am new to this thread. it is very informative. thanx for sharing your experinces of book reading. i love the subject of _The Other End of the Leash_, Patricia McConnell and read it twice.


----------



## readaboutdogs

dont know if anyone has read "my dog tulip" by j. r. ackerley. i first ordered thru my library system as it was first published in 1956 it said, but you can order on line. it's a biography of the author and his german shepherd dog Tulip, their life together. it is a good book, an "open minded" read is a good way to put it! i enjoyed it, and ordered a copy for my collection! you'll find similar experinces and humor in it!


----------



## WhiteSpirit

I love the New Skete books. 


I want to go there so badly some day.


----------



## readaboutdogs

what are the new skete books? oh, went further back in the tread and saw it was about the monks! i have read about that!


----------



## WhiteSpirit

I like their philosophy on life. And not just their books about dogs. I recommend looking up their other stuff too. Great for cold days When you just want to cuddle up and read.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Bought a few books recently.The first one was Dont Give Up on that Puppy: Raising a GSD. Its on Amazon. Reading it I thought about Daisy after the parvo and Lucky when we first got him. The story about Cooper a long haired GSD w/ some fear issues detailsd the first year and all the interventions she used. Loved itWish I could have read the book befor I started w/ our dogs. The other book is Calming Signals ,Turid oh no i forgot the last namem . I also am reading The other end of the leash. 
On a fun read Spencer Quinn's Chet and Bernie mystery "A Fistful of Collars.'That was a fun read. Love to see Chet's reactions to the other end of the leash.
Has anybody else read these books? What did you think? I really liked all of them but Dont Give Up on thart Puppy was my favorite.


----------



## KatsMuse

readaboutdogs said:


> what are the new skete books? oh, went further back in the tread and saw it was about the monks! i have read about that!


Here's a link, for those interested...I have 3 of their books.

New Skete Monastery Dog Trainers | Video - ABC News

 Kat


----------



## Corvus Laeus

Thanks so much for this thread! 

As a hopeful soon GSD owner/partner/friend, this info is invaluable! Currently, my reading list is:

1. The Art of Raising a Puppy: Monks of New Skete
2. How To Be Your Dog's Best Friend: " "
3. Divine Canine: " "
4. Don't Give Up On That Dog!: Denine Phillips
5. The Other End of the Leash: Patricia McConnell
6. For the Love of a Dog: " "
7. I'll Be Home Soon: " "
8. The Power of Positive Dog Training: Pat Miller
9. Purely Positive: Shiela Booth
10. It's Me or the Dog: Victoria Stilwell
11. 101 Dog Tricks: Kyra Sundance
12. Don't Shoot the Dog: Karen Pryor
13. Imagine Life With a Well-Behaved Dog: Julie Bjelland


I've started into a couple of them and am very pleased with many of the cross-overs regarding training methods, praise, and dog psychology. Each has their own feel, but the same end goal


----------



## All4Duffy

*"No Greater Love: A Tribute to True Friendship"*

Hi Everyone,

I've only just discovered this forum and hope you'll pardon this bit of self-promotion for a worthy cause. As fellow German Shepherd lovers, I think you'll find this interesting.

When my beloved rescued 10-year-old Shepherd, Duffy, who I'd adopted just 5 years earlier, died quite unexpectedly in June, I channeled my grief into writing a full-length book -- not only about him and our unusual experiences but also about the special, even mystical role animals play in all our lives. Entitled _No Greater Love: A Tribute to True Friendship_, it’s available online from Amazon, Barnes & Noble and elsewhere in both print and e-book formats. *Most importantly, net proceeds are pledged to worthy organizations dedicated to animal welfare and/or rescue. *

It's been over since months since Duffy died, and not a day goes by that I don't miss him. Having the book's fundraising effort serve as his lasting legacy is the only reason I decided to make it public. 

Complete information is available online at www.s_harack.com/nogreaterlove_. I hope you'll at least take the time to learn more, and please forgive me if this is in any way objectionable.

-Ted Sharack, Elmira NY


----------



## selzer

Ok, I was in WalMart the other day, and I saw a book I don't have with a GSD on the cover, Seargent Rex. I see some people have mentioned it, so I am looking forward to it. I just hope the dog doesn't die in the end. It seems like the place dog books tend to end is at the end of the dog's life. There is a kid's book, "No More Dead Dogs." Yeah, I got that too.


----------



## GatorBytes

Healing With Whole Foods ~ Paul Pitchford 
The Allergy Solution for Dogs (8 weeks to a Healthy Dog) ~ Dr. Shawn Messonnier 
The Natural Health Bible for Dogs & Cats ~ Dr. Shawn Messonnier 
The Natural Vet's Guide to Preventing and Treating Cancer in Dogs ~ Dr. Shawn Messonnier 
The Complete Herbal Handbook for the Dog & Cat ~ Juliette de Bairacle Levy 
Give Your Dog A Bone ~ Dr. Ian Billinghurst 
The Barf Diet ~ Dr. Ian Billinghurst 
Grow Your Pups With Bones ~ Dr. Ian Billinghurst 
Living Enzymes, The World's Best Kept Pet Food Secret ~ Robert Mueller 
Nutrition & Health For Dogs ~ Earl Mindell 
Vaccine Guide for Dogs & Cats ~ Caroline J.M. Diodati 
Dr. Kidd's Guide to Herbal Dog Care ~ Randy Kidd DVM 
The Natural Remedy Book for Dogs & Cats ~ Diane Stein 
Raw Meaty Bones ~ Tom Lonsdale 
The Nature of Animal Healing ~ Martin Goldstein DVM 
Food Pets Die For ~ Anne N. Martin 
Protect Your Pet: More Shocking Facts ~ Anne N. Martin 
Homeopathic Care for Cats & Dogs ~ Don Hamilton DVM
Dr. Pitcairn's Complete Guide To Natural Health for Dogs & Cats ~ Richard Pitcairn DVM 
The Holistic Guide For a Healthy Dog ~ Wendy Volhard 
Natural Remedies Dogs & Cats Wish You Knew ~ Dr. Viv Harris DVM 
Raw Dog Food ~ Make it easy for you and your Dog ~ Carina Beth MacDonald (novice) 
Better Food For Dogs (the complete cookbook and Nutrion Guide) ~ Bastin, Ashton & Grant Nixon DVM 
The New Holistic Way ~ Paul McCutcheon DVM
Raw & Natural Nutrition fo Dogs ~ Lew Olson, PhD
Go figure eh?


----------



## Bridget

My very favorite is Love of German Shepherds." It is a large, coffee table book with the best stories in the world and wonderful color pictures. I just finished rereading it.


----------



## ALynott

The best training book I've read so far is: 
When Pigs Fly! by Jane Killion - essentially for more stubborn breeds than the GSD but I found it to be the best book on clicker training out there (esp if your dog isn't 'treat' motivated)

Others I loved were:
The Other End of the Leash - Patricia McConnell 
On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals - Turid Rugaas

Bonding with Your Dog - Victoria Schade is also worth a look


----------



## MikeandXyla

*Great book!*

The Dog Listener By Jan Fennel

I have use some of her suggestion and they work!


----------



## ddrGSD88

This is not a book, I just really like YouTube and the Training Positive guy named Tab289, He is awesome. Check him out if you want tips and tricks, he shows you how to do them. I also believe he went to school for animal behavior, or something like that haha. But I really like his episodes!


----------



## patchlike

I love The Other End of the Leash by Patricia McConnell


----------



## pressured41

Zisso said:


> I see no one mentioned Control Unleashed. I am waiting for my copy to arrive in the mail and wonder if any of you read it and your opinions?


I have it (ordered it about 3weeks ago) I can't put it down. It's simple to the point and breaks the behaviour down into Layman's terms. Tell you what exercises to do and what age the pup/dog should be for that exercise. 

Dog Toys, Dog Treats, Dog Agility Supplies, Dog Training Supplies

www.leerburg.com best dog site ever (vcr41)


----------



## Twyla

Here is a good one to add:

The Thinking Dog-Crossover to Clicker Training by Gail Tamases Fisher

It is about clicker training, but goes much further then that. Goes into depth on working with how your dog thinks. Have a hilighter handy as you read.


----------



## pressured41

rob78 said:


> "Training the Behavior" by Gary Paterson.
> 
> I have read this book 3 times and I still go back to it frequently.
> 
> -Rob



it's outstanding can't say enough about it.. It's a must have book IMHO 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HOBY

*The secret lives of dogs*

164 page book by Jana Murphy and the editors of Pets, part of the family.

I received this book as a gift shortly after I got my new pup last July. Entertaining and informative.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Andrew is reading something called, 
u.s military working dog handbook department of defense 
And a great SAR book i cant recall the name of, (which i will read once he is done,)

I am reading the newest Vogue.


----------



## glowingtoadfly

Turtle Moon by Alice Hoffman is beautifully written and has two very lifelike German shepherds in it.
-Emily
Macro z Gildaf Von Schraderhaus " Skadi"
Viking z Gildaf Von Schraderhaus " Grim"


----------



## Saphire

Scent of the Missing: Love and Partnership with a SAR dog

Susannah Charleson


----------



## Gretchen

Suspect, by Robert Crais - a fictional crime story. The K9 name Maggie has PTSD.

I enjoyed the GSD character and the LAPD dog trainer so much, I didn't want the book to end.


----------



## mmgermany

The Art of Racing in the Rain


----------



## carmspack

Yes !! The Art of Racing in the Rain , thank you for reminding me of this one


----------



## jCrisp

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Andrew is reading something called,
> u.s military working dog handbook department of defense
> And a great SAR book i cant recall the name of, (which i will read once he is done,)
> 
> I am reading the newest Vogue.


Hi may I know who is the author and where can I buy? thanks! :hug:


----------



## 607528

Any suggestions for which book would be best for someone who wants to know how to take care of a GSD puppy and as it gets older. I would like a book which covers the basics of how to properly take care of, socialize, train, feed etc the dog. 

Some of the books mentioned in this thread seemed to be for expert dog trainers (John Cree's "Training the German Shepherd Dog"). 

Is there 2 or 3 titles you could suggest for the novice pet owner?


----------



## Kavik's Daddy

Blaze
by Robert Somerlott
Fiction
A really good twist on the "boy and his dog" genre,
written by a gentleman who owns German Shepherds,
and it shows in the amount of useful info hidden in the story!
I also enjoy the fact that the main character shares my first name !


----------



## Dogsof2wars

Nitro- Alpha said:


> I thought with so many new members coming on board recently, it might be a good time to post some of our favorite books we’ve read on the most wonderful breed of all… the German Shepherd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can be about training, behavior, the breed in general, rescue or adoption or any others you feel might be helpful to those that are new to the breed or for those of us that just can’t seem to get enough!
> 
> One of the books I’ve recently read (even though not GSD specific) was *“A Dogs Mind: Understanding Your Dogs Behavior,” by Bruce Fogle.* I found it very interesting how he explains the pack mentality of dogs (no matter how domesticated they’ve become, it will exist) and how many of the everyday behaviors we see in our dogs have been ingrained in their genetic make up. He explains possible reasons why a dog may behave in a certain way, good or bad, and gives insight how to correct it.
> Another very interesting thing he goes in to is how hormones play in to their behavior. What changes take place chemically and hormonally when a bitch gives birth and how those hormones effect the pups. He also explains the the stages of development the puppies go through and how our behavior as well as the mother’s effects their later behavior and development. He also discusses the effects of spaying and neutering.
> 
> It’s more along the lines of a scientific study than just a normal behavioral book. He goes in to a bit more detail than most books I’ve read and he uses basic physiology terminology to explain the behaviors we see in our dogs. I found it very interesting and would highly recommend it to anyone who is really interested in getting into their dogs head!


----------



## Dogsof2wars

My father and I just published a book about his experiences in Baghdad with German Shepherds Laky and Toris. The book is receiving great reviews and is only available on the website dogsof2warsstore.com Here is a photo of the cover. Dad, was always burdened by the fact that thousands of people are alive today because of dogs no one knew about. Well, until now.


----------



## RonC

Hi, all. New member here.

It looks like there haven't been many updates to this thread in the last 8 years or so.

I have 2 young boys and we're looking to get a GSD/DDR in the upcoming months.

I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations on any of the GSD specific books on Amazon that were published in the last 10-15 years?

Growing up, my family always had dogs, but I've never been the prime caretaker, and my wife has never had a pet. So I'm interested in all-encompassing books that focus on the breed, from puppyhood to adulthood. 

There looks to be a number of good books - but some of the authors don't appear to be GSD specialists, or they're not in the US (not that that should matter too much), etc.

Thank you for any advice.

Looking at my Amazon list, here are a few of the titles I'm looking at:


The German Shepherd Handbook: The Essential Guide For New & Prospective German Shepherd Owners, Linda Whitwam (March 2020)
Your German Shepherd Puppy Month by Month, 2nd Edition: Everything You Need to Know at Each State to Ensure Your Cute and Playful Puppy, Liz Palika (May 2016)
German Shepherd Training - The Ultimate Guide to Training Your German Shepherd Puppy: Includes Sit, Stay, Heel, Come, Crate, Leash, Socialization, Potty Training and How to Eliminate Bad Habits, Brittany Boykin (November 2018)
The German Shepherd Bible - A Beginners Training Manual With Tips and Tricks For An Untrained Puppy To Well Behaved Adult Dog, Ashley Pearson (December 2019)
German Shepherds For Dummies, Caroline Coile (October 2019)


----------

